# New Resident/Modified Car Question



## peterstride (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello, 

I have just recently moved to MA from NH and was hoping an officer could answer a few questions if they don't mind. I just bought a brand new car and was wondering if I am allowed to slightly lower the cars suspension about 1" all around and be legal as well as pass inspection. I know in some states it has to do with amount or distance from headlights to ground. Also, are high flow exhausts allowed and by no means do I mean obnoxious and disrespectful to the citizens. I am a teacher and law abiding citizen so I thought it would be best to check in.

Thanks for your time!
Pete


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Flowmaster... Sure, on an 8cyl.

If its a 4 banger and you wanna out exhaust on, what the hell for? Sounds like junk...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

You probably won't pass state inspection with the muffler. Not sure about the lowering as far as state inspection, but if your going an inch I doubt it will be failed(my own opinion). USMCMP5811 is right though. If you have a brand new or still in warranty vehicle, the dealer will try and screw you on work and try to pin any failures on your mods. 

Unless you are really splurging and these are factory performance parts.


----------



## peterstride (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the response and I agree about attracting attention, however, I still want to know the legal ramifications. It may not be some peoples preference to mod their car a little, but I am positively not alone. Today's market seems to offer some sport based high end model for almost every car on the road. In NH this would not have been an issue just want to make sure it isn't here.


----------



## peterstride (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the response Johnny. Yeah I am intending on doing the factory performance route to hold my warranty for now. (Even though it's atrociously more expensive)


----------



## peterstride (Sep 1, 2013)

Pvt Cowboy the exhaust I seek is less restrictive but barely louder.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The ramifications are you may not pass inspection. Not saying its a certainty, but the odds are up there. You may get a $35 ticket for altered exhaust, also not a certainty. Not one cop that I know will care about your 1" lowering springs. 

As I'm sure you are finding out, New Hampshire is a much better state to live in as far as not a lot of bullshit rules.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If you are staying factory perf. I think you'll be fine. Just don't put any eBay ghetto crap on it.


----------

